# Voyeur by Vulcan Designs



## Rob Fisher

I met Victor at Stuttgart face to face and spent some time chatting... he produces one of the most sought after squonkers around... he promised to put me on the list and this morning FedEx arrived with my Voyeur! The build quality is outbloodystanding! So comfortable and classy! Chicken Dinner of note. And before anyone shouts dibs... you never ever sell a Voyeur!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 20


----------



## Cor

The message on the box is super awesome that makes it so much more special imo.

Awesome looking mod @Rob Fisher.Big congrats.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> I met Victor at Stuttgart face to face and spent some time chatting... he produces one of the most sought after squonkers around... he promised to put me on the list and this morning FedEx arrived with my Voyeur! The build quality is outbloodystanding! So comfortable and classy! Chicken Dinner of note. And before anyone shouts dibs... you never ever sell a Voyeur!
> View attachment 136574
> View attachment 136575
> View attachment 136576
> View attachment 136577
> View attachment 136578
> View attachment 136579



Very Nice uncle @Rob Fisher , love the look of her, reminds me of the Kimich . Was super comfy to hold.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RayDeny

That’s just awesome!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

DIBS!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

Super stunning @Rob Fisher !!!
Wow

I agree with @Cor - that personalised message makes it even more special.
So great to be able to meet the modmaker!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just a heads up to anyone with a Voyeur... the base of the juice bottle actually unscrews... so whoops... the bottle bottom was loose and in a Desce Bag (thankfully) in my man bag on my travels today... the result was juice everywhere and all over the Voyeur. So I had to take it apart and clean it. Thankfully no juice got onto the electronics board.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor

Rob Fisher said:


> Just a heads up to anyone with a Voyeur... the base of the juice bottle actually unscrews... so whoops... the bottle bottom was loose and in a Desce Bag (thankfully) in my man bag on my travels today... the result was juice everywhere and all over the Voyeur. So I had to take it apart and clean it. Thankfully no juice got onto the electronics board.
> View attachment 140884
> View attachment 140885
> View attachment 140886


Gald nothing got damaged uncle Rob that was a close call.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Just a heads up to anyone with a Voyeur... the base of the juice bottle actually unscrews... so whoops... the bottle bottom was loose and in a Desce Bag (thankfully) in my man bag on my travels today... the result was juice everywhere and all over the Voyeur. So I had to take it apart and clean it. Thankfully no juice got onto the electronics board.
> View attachment 140884
> View attachment 140885
> View attachment 140886



Phew !
That would have been really bad if the electronics got affected
Maybe its a good design then?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Phew !
> That would have been really bad if the electronics got affected
> Maybe its a good design then?



The Voyeur is a very well made device for sure... and now I know the bottom of the bottle unscrews the issue will never again be an issue.

PS I realise now that the Armor Bottle also unscrews at the bottom!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor

Rob Fisher said:


> The Voyeur is a very well made device for sure... and now I know the bottom of the bottle unscrews the issue will never again be an issue.
> 
> PS I realise now that the Armor Bottle also unscrews at the bottom!


I might sound stupid here but i kinda find it unecesarry to unscrew a Squonk bottel from the bottom


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cor said:


> I might sound stupid here but i kinda find it unecesarry to unscrew a Squonk bottel from the bottom



The Voyeur has a really nice squonk bottle system. You just PULL it out and fill. No tubes to line up etc... it slots into a proprietary system. Very neat!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cor

Rob Fisher said:


> The Voyeur has a really nice squonk bottle system. You just PULL it out and fill. No tubes to line up etc... it slots into a proprietary system. Very neat!


Thats flippen cool ime i allways have a mess when filling my bottels

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Voyeur Maintenance! I had a small mark on the one spot... the recommendation was Petroleum Jelly. Here are the before and after pics and it does work. The mark has almost gone.


Here we go! BEFORE!




AFTER.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Petrus

Looks to me like Vaseline has many uses

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Brass and White Voyeur arrived! Special serial number - Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

And a Knighted upgrade for my original Voyeur!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Lol @Rob Fisher , I love the personalised message on that box
haha

So true

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Some voyeur pics

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Asterix

Christos said:


> Some voyeur pics
> View attachment 162474
> View attachment 162475
> View attachment 162476
> View attachment 162477


Lovely pics @Christos

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

I'm a voyeur on this thread

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> I'm a voyeur on this thread


You are getting the hang of it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> You are getting the hang of it



Your pictures were stunning, thanks
Adding to my FOMO meter

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Your pictures were stunning, thanks
> Adding to my FOMO meter


Your FOMO meter is broken I think. 
@Silver's Dani Mini Experience Thread needs to be created...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cyborg Voyeur with Haku Riviera RDA in squonk mode!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------

